# Ain't BBQ....



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

... but ain't bad either. Crock Pot Chicken and BBQ Sauce sammich!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

Very appetizing indeed.Nice work.

Glad it wasn't BBQ either 'cause ifn it was,ole WD wunt node nuttin' 'bout it lessen ya tode him da resuhpee..


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

*Nice!!*

That even looks good to me and I don't want nuttin to eat cause of a head cold! I'd give some of that a try.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great.


----------

